# Thinkpad x230 + FreeBSD 11.0 + EFI console problem



## Bryan Everly (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello All,

I've installed FreeBSD 11.0 on my machine and when I boot, I get:


```
Booting...
Start @ 0xffffffffff802ff0000 ...
EFI framebuffer information:
addr, size        0x0, 0x0
dimensionns    1024 x 768
stride               1024
masks             0x00ff0000, 0x0000ff00, 0x000000ff, 0xff0000
```

Then it seems like all of the remaining output shows up on the top line of the display scrolling past.  Everything appears to function because I was able to log in (even though I can't see anything).

Any idea what I can do to get it to use the whole screen so I can actually use this laptop? I figured an x230 would be a pretty standard piece of kit for folks.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Bryan Everly (Jun 22, 2017)

So, I kept digging and found this article that suggested loading the i915 kernel module and flipping to a graphical console.  It actually worked but I'd love to understand what the correct way is to solve the original issue if someone has any ideas.

Thanks!


----------

